# Festplatte extrem Langsam (Zugriffszeit, Transferrate) und laut



## fopen (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe aktuell das Problem das meine schon ca. 3+ Jahre alte Festplatte immer langsamer wird und immer andauernd das System zum Stillstand bringt. Die Festplatte ist eine WD Green mit 1,5TB (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr, vielleicht helfen aber die Bilder weiter). Die Festplatte dient neben meiner SSD als Zweitspeicher. Leider hat auch die Lautstärke sehr zugenommen in letzer Zeit und ist in etwa so laut wie die alte Festplatte von meinem Windows 95 PC. 
In den Bildern ist auch zu erkennen das die Platte extrem langsam ist und der Test bricht mit einem Read Error ab (Weshalb die Screenshots nur einen Teil des Tests zeigen |Bei der SSD läuft der Test normal durch, also sollte es nicht am Programm liegen), während des Tests ist auch das System mit Programmen welche nicht auf der SSD liegen lahmgelegt, andere (welche auf der SSD liegen) funktionieren aber weiterhin gut. 

Weiß jemand vielleicht woran das liegen könnte? Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Januar 2014)

Ich denke die HDD verabschiedet sich, ich würde mich an deiner stelle nach Ersatz umsehen bzw jetzt schon Daten sichern wenn möglich.
Was sagt HdTune beim Error Scann ?
Hast du schon probiert ein anderes Sata Kabel zu verwenden ?


----------



## SilentMan22 (9. Januar 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass sich die HDD langsam aber sicher ihrem Tod nähert. Lass diese Programm CrystalDiskInfo - Download - CHIP nochmal scannen, das liest meist noch ein paar Fehlerwerte mehr aus.


----------



## fopen (10. Januar 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6050902 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt HdTune beim Error Scann ?


Ist eigentlich alles Ok laut Error Scan


			
				ΔΣΛ;6050902 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schon probiert ein anderes Sata Kabel zu verwenden ?


Hab ich gemacht, es kommt aber immer noch eine "Interface CRC Error Count" Warnung





SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Lass diese Programm CrystalDiskInfo - Download - CHIP nochmal scannen, das liest meist noch ein paar Fehlerwerte mehr aus.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Mit neuem SATA Kabel habe ich den Test nochmal durchgeführt, und anscheinend funktioniert er jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lautstärke der Festplatte blieb aber gleich, jetzt frage ich mich nur wie lange die Festplatte jetzt noch durchhält und ob das eventuell doch nur ein Kabelfehler war?


----------

